# Anyone else have a Weimador?



## Tammytoo (10 June 2011)

New girl here!  Three years ago we took on a lovely weimeraner/labrador puppy.  Very well bred on both sides and as mad as a box of frogs!

We know Lucy has 7 brothers and sisters, but just wondered if anyone else has this cross and how long does it take before they grow up!


----------



## Sprout (10 June 2011)

Sorry, cant help you, but would LOVE to see pics of yours.


----------



## Tammytoo (13 June 2011)

This is my lovely Lucy (she also has rather noxious botty burps!  any preventative suggestions - she is fed Burns dog food)


----------



## Spins (13 June 2011)

she is gorgeous!!! and as for her gaseous excretions our wee cairn terrier cross is on Burns too and she could clear a room in seconds... think it must the food?? Its the only hard feed she'll eat and has a very sensitive wee tummy too so I think we're just gonna have to suffer on.. or invest in gas masks!


----------



## Sprout (13 June 2011)

Apart from the need for a gas mask .... she is lovely.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 June 2011)

She is gorgeous, and really does look like a combination of her parents doesn't she.


----------



## handsome charlie (24 August 2013)

Tammytoo said:



			New girl here!  Three years ago we took on a lovely weimeraner/labrador puppy.  Very well bred on both sides and as mad as a box of frogs!

We know Lucy has 7 brothers and sisters, but just wondered if anyone else has this cross and how long does it take before they grow up!
		
Click to expand...




Tammytoo said:



			This is my lovely Lucy (she also has rather noxious botty burps!  any preventative suggestions - she is fed Burns dog food)






Click to expand...

Hi we have a chocolate weimador called charlie he is an amazing dog , if you ever want pups from yours please let me know I would love to have a pup from him
I will send you some pics 
Ps ours hasnt calmed down yet


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 August 2013)

handsome charlie said:



			Hi we have a chocolate weimador called charlie he is an amazing dog , if you ever want pups from yours please let me know I would love to have a pup from him
I will send you some pics 
Ps ours hasnt calmed down yet
		
Click to expand...

So you joined this forum to pimp your dog

Op your dog is lovely and no mistaking what she is.


----------



## twiggy2 (24 August 2013)

sorry going going to put a spanner in the works she is a cross breed NOT a weimador (there is no such thing), I met a dog of the same cross yesterday for the first time she was like a big leggy lab


----------



## handsome charlie (24 August 2013)

I guess you could say that his chat up lines arent too good


----------



## handsome charlie (24 August 2013)

Sorry there is such a breed as a weimador they are a pedigree breed in canada!


----------



## twiggy2 (25 August 2013)

handsome charlie said:



			Sorry there is such a breed as a weimador they are a pedigree breed in canada!
		
Click to expand...

can you provide a link because despite looking i cannot find a pedigree weimador anywhere in the world


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2013)

haha Twiggy Ive been looking as well, abroad they seem to be known as a Labraraner or something similar but still acknowledged as a X breed.


----------



## Bedlam (25 August 2013)

Nope. Do they breed true? Are there breed standards and people passionate enough about them to form a breed society to champion and protect them? This is a cross breed. A handsome dog and no doubt a delightful one. But not a breed.


----------



## s4sugar (25 August 2013)

handsome charlie said:



			Sorry there is such a breed as a weimador they are a pedigree breed in canada!
		
Click to expand...

They are not and Canada is one of the few countries where you cannot advertise puppies as a breed without registration papers. 

Then I suppose someone stupid enough to want to breed from a crossbreed pet will believe anything.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 August 2013)

handsome charlie said:



			Sorry there is such a breed as a weimador they are a pedigree breed in canada!
		
Click to expand...

What a load of bull!


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2013)

Well she is a crossbreed to me but very beautiful, and looking at ther face she knows it! What a lovely girl, does she work?


----------



## Mince Pie (25 August 2013)

Lovely dog, what does she look like now OP (seeing as this thread is 2 years old...)?


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Lovely dog, what does she look like now OP (seeing as this thread is 2 years old...)?
		
Click to expand...

God I NEVER think to check the original dates!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 August 2013)

handsome charlie said:



			Hi we have a chocolate weimador called charlie he is an amazing dog , if you ever want pups from yours please let me know I would love to have a pup from him
I will send you some pics 
Ps ours hasnt calmed down yet
		
Click to expand...




handsome charlie said:



			Sorry there is such a breed as a weimador they are a pedigree breed in canada!
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, shove off, people on here simply aren't that thick! It's a cross breed!


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 August 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Rubbish, shove off, people on here simply aren't that thick! It's a cross breed!
		
Click to expand...

lol, straight to the point!


----------



## Tammytoo (25 August 2013)

Crikey, I never thought this post would cover two years and get people so heated!  She still looks the same and  would be a wonderful working dog as she loves retrieving and would also be an excellent sniffer dog.  She regularly "retrieves" pheasants annd brings them to us, they then get up and run  away when she drops them.  Lucy is brilliant with kids, horses or any other animals BUT she does like chasing cats.  

All in all, she is the perfect Weimador/crossbreed/mongrel or whatever you want to call her and I can't believe that people don't breed them deliberately.  Sadly we can't breed from her as she has been speyed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 August 2013)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol, straight to the point! 

Click to expand...

As ever, Oz, can't bear people lying!


----------

